# Fellow Divers



## Miss_Mermaid (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to Dubai and just came across this forum, wish I had discovered it before I moved as seems very helpful!!! But 3months in and settling in well 

Looking to do some diving whilst I am living here, I heard Oman is good? Anyone know of any good dive clubs/groups?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is the BSAC club which is run like a traditional club - membership, subs, quiz nights in the club house etc. 

Apart from that it's mainly commercial dive trips, that's not to say many of these aren't friendly and run by enthusiasts that will help you get the most out of your diving.

Dubai, the vis is poorer and mostly about the wrecks. What level of qualification are you as most of them are AOW dives. 

Al Aqah and Musandam (Oman) have some wrecks but it's more about the marine life there. The vis is a lot better and over the course of the year you stand a good chance of seeing whale sharks, black tip reefs, turtles and possibly dolphins if you are really lucky. On top of that various corals, reefs and general schools of fish such as barracuda.

It's not the Red Sea but it's not Stoney Cove either and there's a good opportunity to get wet nearly every weekend.

On the downside, there's less regard for conservation and nature in this part of the world than others. Which means sea pollution, over fishing, untrained idiots spear fishing on tanks and finned sharks lying on the docks each time you finish a Musandam dive.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Echo what Mr Rossi said.

Depending on your level of certification and dive interests, the sites available are varied.

The Damaniyat Islands are also worth a visit, 5 hrs by car from Dubai, so it's a weekend (2 day) trip


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know the bottom temperatures right now in Oman? Need to get wet but don't like wetsuits.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> The Damaniyat Islands are also worth a visit, 5 hrs by car from Dubai, so it's a weekend (2 day) trip


Sounds interesting, anymore information?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Anyone know the bottom temperatures right now in Oman? Need to get wet but don't like wetsuits.


At what depth ?

All depending on your "bioprene" layer... If thick then you should be fine down to 20m on a single tank for 30-45 min duration. If skinny, then 2-3mm is recommended.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> At what depth ?
> 
> All depending on your "bioprene" layer... If thick then you should be fine down to 20m on a single tank for 30-45 min duration. If skinny, then 2-3mm is recommended.


I like 30m or so max, definitely not skinny. I've been in the Red Sea without a suit, so not a wimp but prefer 80f.


----------



## Miss_Mermaid (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the info 

I am a Padi instructor, 

I do enjoy wrecks but much prefer marine life  so sounds like I need to make a trip to Oman. And I love whale sharks, had an amazing experience with them in Mexico when we came across about 30 of them - a very special moment for me. 


Would I be allowed to join the BSAC club even though I am Padi?? As quite keen to join a club and meet new people rather than just dive with a diving centre (I could handle all the padi jokes!)


Ogri- Just googled the Damaniyat Islands and looks like a trip worth making so will definitely look into that further thanks!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> I like 30m or so max, definitely not skinny. I've been in the Red Sea without a suit, so not a wimp but prefer 80f.


Then you should be fine as I found Red Sea generally cooler than UAE / Oman.

For my dives, deco stops started deep so by the time I get to 30m, I am already cold(ish). But in the Summer, from 9m up, I have to unzip my wetsuit to stay cool.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Miss_Mermaid said:


> Would I be allowed to join the BSAC club even though I am Padi??


Unless things changed a lot lately, you should be fine - except a lot of PADI jokes will be offered...


----------



## Miss_Mermaid (May 5, 2013)

Ha, I am sure it is nothing I have not heard before


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> Then you should be fine as I found Red Sea generally cooler than UAE / Oman.
> 
> For my dives, deco stops started deep so by the time I get to 30m, I am already cold(ish). But in the Summer, from 9m up, I have to unzip my wetsuit to stay cool.


I was fine in October, but called in February and was told it was like 17C, a bit chilly.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The BSAC club forms part of the DSDC, Desert Sports Diving Club. You can join as a social member, or as a full member. Social members will still pay to use the boat etc but at a lower cost, full members will have use of the boat as part of their membership fees. Members are expected to join the roster for attending x number of times per month/year to fill the cylinders. 

Mr Rossi, quite a few of the crowd that used to meet up on the Tuesday nights have done the Damaniyat trip a few times. Sadly every time they went, I was working. New job now and 2 day weekends every week, so I will be off on the next one they organise.


----------



## mattharvey1 (Aug 4, 2014)

A lot of old threads on this forum!

Anyways my wife and I are advanced PADI and have just got off the ship, staying in Dubai for 2 years at least so be interested to hear about the best options for diving on the Indian ocean side.

I'm also a mad keen catch and release angler which doesn't always sit well with other divers but that's how it is 

I intend to get a boat when I'm more settled but if anyone needs capable crew for a trip then drop me a line... get it!?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mattharvey1 said:


> A lot of old threads on this forum!
> 
> Anyways my wife and I are advanced PADI and have just got off the ship, staying in Dubai for 2 years at least so be interested to hear about the best options for diving on the Indian ocean side.
> 
> ...


I have only been to the Oman dive center outside of Muscat but I enjoyed that trip quite a bit. Good marine life and decent visibility, wrecks, etc.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I like diving at night.....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Plenty of options for the Indian Ocean side, and a couple of centres in Dubai offer fairly regular night dives, generally mid-week


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

We dived with Divers Down at Al Aqah a month ago. Vis not clear but LOTS of fish  Can highly recommend them, really friendly and good kit.


----------

